# Do Vizslas Love you or in love with you?



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

I have been ill this last week and have been in bed quite a bit during the day. 
Bailey and Chloe sleep in their crates at night in the bedroom. During the day, when I have been napping in our bed, Bailey will lie next to me, making sure to have some physical contact. He will stay their until I get up. A few times 4 hours later.

Chloe will join from time to time but leave to do other things, but Bailey will not leave. When my wife called him to eat, he left for five minutes, ate and came back and nested again next to me. He would be very still.

Someone told me once, a female Vizlsas will "love you," but a male Vizlsa will "be in love with you." I see that with my two.

It was very comforting as I recovered. 

Another post asked should Vizslas get on the furniture. You bet.

Another thing to love about these red bird dogs.

RBD
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm not sure how I would describe Kobi. Sometimes, he can be loving like Bailey. Most likely, he'd grab something heavy or noisy to chew on, bring it up on the bed, and romp around until I got angry and put him in his crate. I can always expect the best care from him!


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

What a sweet "knucklehead!!" Sending you healing vibes, Rod! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie is in love with me... I'm quite sure of it!


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Jasper is in love with me, I'm pretty sure. 

Feel better soon! Pets can be so comforting when you're ill.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Ruby is in love with everyone she meets!!! She she does cuddle with me more than my husband but he gets more kisses.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

By the OP's description (hope you feel better!), Rosie is in love with us both. She loves to plaster the entire length of her body against you, and if you look at her and tell her you love her, she stares into your eyes and then gives you the most heartfelt kisses.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I have always said and it's not just Vizslas, but with any dog. The girls love you, the boys are in love with you. 

Ozkar was a little puppy when I first got sick and he seemed to know which part of my body was hurting and would place his body against me to warm me up. Astro is the same, he won't get out of bed till I do, but Zsa Zsa will get up and do her own thing.

Girls and boys are very different. Girls seem a little more independant. My girl cries very little, both my boys have a good old sook regularly.


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

I haven't had my pup long enough to tell which yet, but I know my male cat loves me (as he comes to comfort me when I am sick or sad). My female cat is definitely only in love with me. Just thought it be interesting to show my thoughts on a different species. 

I was always just a cat person until my V.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Denparkin, funny coincidence - I too was a HUGE cat person before my V. Sophie. I think there are days when Sophie loves me, and there are days when Sophie is definitely in love with me. What I know for sure, I am in love with her every single day


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Jake is definitely in love with me and the feelings are totally mutual!! Ha! He knows when I am upset and comes running, if I'm crying he licks my tears, he has to be touching me in bed, he hugs and kisses me when I get home, he loves my cooking, likes to go everywhere I go....now if I could only figure out how to get him a job and bring home a check I could leave my husband All kidding aside, I've never felt this loved by a dog since my dad's doberman when I was a little girl (also a male).


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

jakersmomma said:


> Jake is definitely in love with me and the feelings are totally mutual!! Ha! He knows when I am upset and comes running, if I'm crying he licks my tears, he has to be touching me in bed, he hugs and kisses me when I get home, he loves my cooking, likes to go everywhere I go....now if I could only figure out how to get him a job and bring home a check I could leave my husband All kidding aside, I've never felt this loved by a dog since my dad's doberman when I was a little girl (also a male).


Yes agreed JM, I think most V owners feel exactly the same way.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE is the velcro dog 60#s of love on your lap LOL


----------

